# Ever see a faceless cat?



## Attaman (Dec 19, 2009)

Well, now you can say you have.

Obvious warning on what to expect in the title.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Dec 20, 2009)

This is new and exciting.


----------



## Ratte (Dec 20, 2009)

That blog always made me kind of sad.


----------



## Hir (Dec 20, 2009)

D'awwwAAAAAAAH


----------



## Tewin Follow (Dec 20, 2009)

Ogodwha--


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 20, 2009)

I've heard of that. I think he's kinda cute :3c


----------



## Jelly (Dec 20, 2009)

oh god


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Dec 20, 2009)

Give that  thing a fucking metal faceplate at least >_>


----------



## Gight (Dec 20, 2009)

It makes me sad.


----------



## REDnico (Dec 20, 2009)

thats awful ._.


----------



## Vatz (Dec 23, 2009)

I have no idea what the hell that was....


----------



## selkie (Dec 23, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> I've heard of that. I think he's kinda cute :3c



Me too. :<


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Dec 23, 2009)

this can't be real. is it still alive? is it contagious?


----------



## Lucy Bones (Dec 23, 2009)

Seeing that once is like "Awww, poor cat..." But living there and seeing it every day would just give me nightmares.


----------



## Jashwa (Dec 23, 2009)

Someone should put it out of its misery.


----------



## Shindo (Dec 23, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> Someone should put it out of its misery.


how do you know its unhappy?


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Dec 23, 2009)

Shindo said:


> how do you know its unhappy?



ok, someone should put it out of _our_ misery.


----------



## Attaman (Dec 23, 2009)

Shindo said:


> how do you know its unhappy?



Supposedly (according to the many vets the blog runner took the cat to) the cat isn't in any pain.  You'd basically be doing what Wolf-Bone said, not what Jashwa said.


----------



## Jashwa (Dec 23, 2009)

Wolf-Bone said:


> ok, someone should put it out of _our_ misery.


Either way.


I just assumed missing a face would hurt like hell or just be bad for it.


----------



## Attaman (Dec 23, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> I just assumed missing a face would hurt like hell or just be bad for it.


Supposedly, the cat feels no pain and the only medical problem they have is the need to use an ointment on its eyes daily to prevent them from drying out.

So it's not like the owner just has it run around for shits & giggles to freak people out.  They actually went to make sure the cat wasn't in any pain, and are in a position where someone has to put ointment on that thing's face daily (and tell me if you can think of a friend you could spontaneously invite over to smear ointment in your faceless cat's eyes).

That is not to say I don't think something should be done about their head, I mean can you imagine waking up one morning with _that_ staring you in the face?


----------



## Jashwa (Dec 23, 2009)

Attaman said:


> Supposedly, the cat feels no pain and the only medical problem they have is the need to use an ointment on its eyes daily to prevent them from drying out.
> 
> So it's not like the owner just has it run around for shits & giggles to freak people out.  They actually went to make sure the cat wasn't in any pain, and are in a position where someone has to put ointment on that thing's face daily (and tell me if you can think of a friend you could spontaneously invite over to smear ointment in your faceless cat's eyes).
> 
> That is not to say I don't think something should be done about their head, I mean can you imagine waking up one morning with _that_ staring you in the face?


That's good to hear that they're doing right to the cat.  It'd be a shame if someone had it who didn't take care of it but wouldn't put it down.  

The eye thing makes me nauseous.  Eww.

I saw the face for like 20 seconds and I cannot ever watch that again.  It's so disturbing.


----------



## Attaman (Dec 23, 2009)

Well, I'm not exactly sure it's ointment, but that's what I'm going by for medication because by golly it has a shock / ew factor to it!

The face is a bit disturbing.  Almost looks like a Predator without its mask on.


----------



## Hottigress (Dec 25, 2009)

It looks.... tasty... fapfapfap


----------



## chewie (Dec 25, 2009)

3 words...what the holy fuck?


----------



## Zseliq (Dec 25, 2009)

Oh my god. That poor cat.  Such wonderful owners for taking on his ownership! The world needs more people as dedicated like that.


----------



## Holsety (Dec 25, 2009)

chewie said:


> 3 words...what the holy fuck?


thats four words ace


Also, I will not sleep...


----------



## lgnb695 (Jan 6, 2010)

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFf

I love cats to death, so that's very sad to see.

On the other hand, it makes me very happy that someone is dedicated enough to take care of it in that condition.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jan 6, 2010)

chewie said:


> 3 words...*what the holy fuck*?



That's four words, indeed...

As for the cat?  Looks perfectly happy to me...


----------



## Attaman (Jan 6, 2010)

Roose Hurro said:


> That's four words, indeed...
> 
> As for the cat?  Looks perfectly happy to me...


Just look at that beaming smile!


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jan 6, 2010)

Attaman said:


> Just look at that beaming smile!



And that wide-eyed, innocent expression!


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jan 6, 2010)

Roose Hurro said:


> And that wide-eyed, innocent expression!



well, yeah, but it's not like they're capable of having any other expression


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jan 6, 2010)

Wolf-Bone said:


> well, yeah, but it's not like they're capable of having any other expression



You've never owned a cat, then... (or is that "a cat has never owned you"...?)


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jan 6, 2010)

Roose Hurro said:


> You've never owned a cat, then... (or is that "a cat has never owned you"...?)



yes, and all of my cats have had many facial expressions.... because they actually had faces to make them with.


----------



## south syde dobe (Jan 7, 2010)

Hmm that football seems to be all hairy and stuff and one side is flat...do I still punt it? :O


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 7, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Someone should put it out of its misery.


 
No, the misery of the rest of the species for having a circus freak of the lowest order in their midst.


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 7, 2010)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> No, the misery of the rest of the species for having a circus freak of the lowest order in their midst.


WB put it best.



Wolf-Bone said:


> ok, someone should put it out of _our_ misery.


----------

